# Abby My Beloved Little Girl (IMHA) 11/7/12 RIP



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

I’m not sure how to do this or what to say or what to feel, I have had only two dog in my life and have never had to deal with the loss of one.
So like many IMHA stories my baby girl of 10 ½ years old was fine and dandy and acting normal Saturday night November 3rd 2010. Sunday morning I got up and did some work around the house and notice Abby was not eating or moving like normal. I I took her out potty and she did not seem all that interested in that when normally she would be excited. I told my wife that something was wrong and Abby was not feeling good she agreed and we took her to our vet Sunday at noon.
We were told that she has lost a lot of red blood cells and may have IMHA like most if the nasty stories she was at 18% Sunday dropped to 12% Monday morning went through 4 blood transfusions hung out at 14% till yesterday at noon she passed.
I know we did the best that we could and did everything that we could but it does not help knowing we lost our little girl. We don’t have children we just spoiled out dogs and money was never an option when trying to get them healthy. But no amount of money would have helped her with the nasty diseases.
My wife and I are torn to pieces about the loss of or girl, we both know she is happy and healthy now but it does not replace the personality of who she was with us. I wanted to say good bye to her before she passed and sort of did but I’m ashamed that I was not there when she passed and it kills me that I was not there to let her go and to let her know how much I love her. I just hope she know that we didn’t not mean for her to pass without us there by her side. 
With all the name that you had sweetheart from Bun bun to abby girl to twinky I love you and will miss you


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't worry, she knows you love her and no matter what you think, you were there while she passed away. Whether it be simply in her thoughts, you were there...

RIP Abby. You are much missed. Run free until we meet again...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
She knew how much you loved her.
:rip: Abby


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss ... my last dog I lost was Abby too ... so your post brought up memories of my Abby ... it's hard, don't kid yourself, and give yourself time to grieve and work through all the memories. 

Hugs and thoughts to you


----------



## More Ball! says Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

We are very sorry about your loss. IMHA is a horrible disease and one that catches every dog owner totally by surprise. Our first dog Sheba developed IMHA when she was 11. We were lucky in that we managed to beat it into submission. We lost her later after she developed degenerative myleopathy. Please check out the website Meisha's Hope and specifically the link there about resources for those who have lost dogs to this terrible disease. It was our lifeline when dealing with the disease and the links proved most helpful when we lost Sheba and then when we lost our second dog Greta. 

Pet Loss & Grief

Take care -

Rita and Mike


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your girl. It is never easy to say good bye. She knows she was in your heart and she knew she was loved. She will be waiting for you on the other side. HUGS

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Misty Creek (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I went through the same thing with my Lexi a couple years ago and I still miss her. Hang in there, there will be better days. It just takes a while to get to them.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier. She is waiting for you.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Abby!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss of Abby. Please don't feel guilty about not being there are the moment she passed; it often doesn't work out that way, even with the best of intentions. A few years ago, we left our Springer spaniel at the vet for tests, not realizing how sick he was and he passed away while there, so I kind of know what you are going through. But the time you spent with Abby before she got sick and during her illness is more meaningful than being there at the passing moment.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl. It is so difficult to lose any pet but losing a dog who you have raised is so difficult. They are best friends ,furry children and so much a part of our lives. Run free sweet Abby run free.


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

First and foremost thank you all, for you who have posted have lost a loved pet before, this is my first pet loss so I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for the kind words and understanding. I also wanted to share some emotions I have gone through over the past 6 days.

I’m not sure how to explain the loss of a pet who’s not really a pet but a daughter son friend. Its been 6 days sense I lost my baby girl Abby, the tears have subsided somewhat and now anger has begun, anger at the vet because he was not capable of handling the IMHA treatment, anger at myself for not moving her to a more qualified vet that had the blood and medicine on site and I guess just angry at this IMHA. I have done plenty of reading on this IMHA and understand that in short its a killer one way or another so regardless of treatment her chance were pretty slim at best.

I know this will pass and for now I juts have to think positive, the first 2 days were bad for me, but I did something a little strange that seem to put my emotions in check. Abby passed away last Wednesday. Thursday my wife and I were a mess, me and my wife are in our early 40’s and decided to have dogs and not kids so 10 years ago we got Cujo my GSD and Abby a Belgian malinois mix (just a little background)
So on Friday my wife and I took a trip up to Canon City, CO where there is a winery called the ABBY this is an old Church / School /Winery so anyways we took a 2hr drive up there both heart broken. 

Once there we went and purchased our wine and decided to go over to the old church. Once there we found the place where they hold church…sorry not much of a church goer, but anyway it was just me and my wife and the place was empty so we sat down and cried and spoke out loud our good buys to our sweetheart. Told her we love her and miss her and we will see her again, but for now go play and don’t worry about mommy and daddy. We are hurt that you left us and wish you were here with us but understand that we will see you again. So we cried a few more minuets and again told her we love her said amen and left. 
Now strangely enough I feel like she sense we were in a house for god that she heard every word we said and knows that we love her and miss her and that everything is ok.

My heart is still broken with her loss but is mending knowing that I feel she heard me and know everything is ok.

They say things will get better and I feel they will, I think I have my closure that I needed from my heart to her.

So moving forward we received her ashes back along with her TPLO plates we have painted her paw print and will be getting her setup in our family room with her teddy bear her favorite blanket her collar and leash and a photo of her. This might seem silly maybe but it out of love and respect.
What a crappy year !!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry you had to go through this. I'm glad that you have made some peace with her passing. It's been 1 year since I lost my Elsa and I still think about her almost every day.
After she passed I couldn't bear to bury her ashes so I put them in a special box along with her collar and her favorite toy. I keep it in an armoire that is next to the side of my bed that she used to sleep by.
It still isn't easy but it does get a little better everyday. I hope the year going forward is a better one for your family.


----------

